# How do you haul Hesston Hydroswing?



## fastline (Mar 2, 2013)

I am considering one but it looks like the owner cannot figure out how to get one broke down enough to go on a trailer at std width. Common sense would say just swing the boom over until it is parallel with the header but I guess even if you disconnect the hydro cylinder, that won't work.

Anyone know?


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Load it and remove the reach?


----------



## fastline (Mar 2, 2013)

He says the boom or "reach" is full of hydro fluid and I guess that is the rezzy. I am not there looking at it so I am not sure but this is being less than helpful. That is kind of where I am. If that reach will come off reasonably easy, That should be the ticket but due to the stress on all that area, I would imagine there is at least tapered roller bearings in there. I guess it also has to pivor and such so maybe a spherical. Just not sure...


----------



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

We hauled a NH 116 by removing the tongue and loading the main part of the swather length wise and set the tongue length wise along with the swather on a 25' goose neck trailer. No bearings on this model-just a shaft with sleeved bushing. He is right the tongue is full of fluid but if you are careful and keep it up right it should not be a problem.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Fastline I forgot to mention Hesston built a 1160 pt haybine it is newer and has steel rollers and swings both ways got mine from the best neighbor ever for 1500$ I really like it and have it as a backup incase I get a alfalfa field to cut. Martin


----------



## fastline (Mar 2, 2013)

dbergh said:


> We hauled a NH 116 by removing the tongue and loading the main part of the swather length wise and set the tongue length wise along with the swather on a 25' goose neck trailer. No bearings on this model-just a shaft with sleeved bushing. He is right the tongue is full of fluid but if you are careful and keep it up right it should not be a problem.


An idea how easy the tongue comes off? Big bolt on the bottom? Also, do you have any idea on weight on this thing? The guy is thinking it can be loaded with a Kubota wtih FEL. I think there needs to be a plan B!


----------



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

Ours was fairly easy-one bolt and large flat washer on top of the shaft and it came off fairly easily. It was heavy- we tried lifting entire machine first with a JD 7000 series and FEL with no luck. Had to find a ramp and drive the machine on trailer from the side and then lift the tongue off after it was loaded. Wasn't too bad over all but we did spend a couple hours by the time we got it loaded.


----------



## fastline (Mar 2, 2013)

That is a fair idea! I hope he has enough tractor to back that thing up buy I guess a 4x4 might do it too. We can then add dunnage, secure, and carefully remove the boom while supported with lift straps. This is all assuming there is a ramp or hill around we can do this on.

It might all be in vane though because I had to offer nearly half his asking due to recent sales data and that the auger shafts have rusts through that will need patched. I can only hope that does not mean they are totally ruined.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

How far you going?Just pull it behind pickup?

I do it all the time with my Vermeer.It is 2 pt but also has a transport hitch.50 mph on back roads no problem.


----------



## fastline (Mar 2, 2013)

Well...160 miles might suck at 50mph. We have to pick up a baler anyway.


----------



## fastline (Mar 2, 2013)

Well, it here... Was able to just remove the hydro motors that were operated through the neck and remove all of it with the neck. I don't see how you could trailer one of these without removing the neck.


----------

